# Shrimp Boil



## Ishi (Jul 15, 2018)

Last night was our second annual Shrimp Boil. 
The Sweet Corn is ripe and the temps are hot but always a fun time and good food. 












Everyone get their own roll of paper towels. 







Time to eat!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 15, 2018)

Looking good and tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks Great Ishi!!:)
I never did one, but yours looks Mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2018)

Yummy.   I see plenty of napkins.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks awesome Ishi, I've never made one or been to one but it's now on the todo radar. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

Now that is a feast!
Nicely done!!!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 16, 2018)

Great looking feast you have there, I must have missed that phone call.............. lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks awesome man! We did one 4th of July...they are always a good time and everyone has a blast. Yours looks a little more civilized though haha...we just dump it on old newpaper and stand around the table and munch down. Cold beer, hot sauce, and paper towels are the only things provided!


----------



## Ishi (Jul 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks awesome man! We did one 4th of July...they are always a good time and everyone has a blast. Yours looks a little more civilized though haha...we just dump it on old newpaper and stand around the table and munch down. Cold beer, hot sauce, and paper towels are the only things provided!


If you knew the Mrs you’d understand :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

Ishi said:


> If you knew the Mrs you’d understand :D




Ishi,
What all is in there?
Do you put it all in at once, or in what order & times do you add each item?
What temp & how long?
No wonder I never did this---It's all a secret!!!

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Ishi,
> What all is in there?
> Do you put it all in at once, or in what order & times do you add each item?
> What temp & how long?
> ...


Nope it’s no secret. Sometimes I get in a hurry:rolleyes: Here are the ingredients and the schedule. 
Items for the boil

1 lb butter minimum

Lemons

Franks Red Hot Sauce

Zatarians concentrated Shrimp Boil liquid

Zatarians Shrimp Boil in a bag

Red Potatoes quartered

Smoked Link Sausage

Sweet Corn

Raw Shrimp shelled and deveined

Put lemons and seasonings in the pot and bring to a boil. Add potatoes and boil 8 minutes then add sausages and boil another 5 minutes. Then add sweet corn and boil another 7 minutes then add Shrimp and boil another 3 minutes. Pull the strainer pot out and drain.

Dump the Shrimp Boil contents into a pan and pour the melted butter mixed with Franks Red Hot Sauce over the boil. Add hot sauce to your liking to the melted butter. 

There were six of us feasting. 
I used 3 lbs red potatoes 
4 lemons 
4 smoked ringed sausages 
13–14 ears of sweet corn broke in half
2 bags of big shrimp 

We had enough for at least 3-4 more people but I always make more than enough:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Nope it’s no secret. Sometimes I get in a hurry:rolleyes: Here are the ingredients and the schedule.
> Items for the boil
> 
> 1 lb butter minimum
> ...




That's Freaking Excellent!!!
I Thank You Sir!!
I love a Good Step by Step!

Copying, Pasting, Saving----And Printing!!

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jul 16, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Freaking Excellent!!!
> I Thank You Sir!!
> I love a Good Step by Step!
> 
> ...


Anytime Bear. Just remember you need a good burner to get back to a boil ASAP after each ingredient is put in. If it lags the potatoes can get to mushy and the sausages can explode..... not good;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Anytime Bear. Just remember you need a good burner to get back to a boil ASAP after each ingredient is put in. If it lags the potatoes can get to mushy and the sausages can explode..... not good;)




Thank You much--again!!

Bear


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 18, 2018)

Always wanted to try and make one of these.

Looks like you got it down.

2 thumb up from me.


----------

